# Eco Friendlier Travel...Mountain Rideshare!



## Tosh (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Guys, I know there are a few out there, but I've come across a website called Mountain Rideshare.

Looks like a site that could help you travel to the mountains.
As I read, we can reduce our carbon output, save some money and make new friends.


Currently it looks like most of the rides are european and one from the States.

We should try help it become truly global.

What are we waiting for?

Lets get mountain ridesharing!!


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

We have the same thing, but we usually call it Craigslist Ridesharing. Good looking out though!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

i go up to a-baisin every monday from fort collins...always got room for 1 or 2 more...and if you can drive me even better...i hate driving...we could even take my car if youd like


----------

